# Other > Fun and games >  They think its all over...

## Stella180

Suzi suggested I start a sports thread so here it is. There seems to be so much going on at the moment and Im spending most of my time glued to the tv. So far today Ive seen England beat Ireland 18-7 in the rugby, Spurs currently a goal up again Man City (woohoo) in the PL football and then I will be indulging in the Grandslam of Darts that I have been watching all week.

Anyone else into there sport? I know Flo loves her tennis, and Paula is also known to get excited over the tight shorts at Wimbledon. Mira likes his football (just not the international game at the moment lol) and Jaq is a Man Utd fan so not sure if that means she likes football or not  :(think): 

What are you watching are taking part in? If you play/compete it would be great to hear about it.

----------



----------


## Mira

My team is playing tonight in one hour. And for the first time there will be Youssoufa Moukoko in the squad. He has been playing for Dortmund for over 5 years I believe and just turned 16. He is a striker and signed a million dollar sponsorship with Nike 2 years ago. I know I think thats absurd but it goes to show how they are believing in his skills.

----------


## Stella180

Wowzers! That sounds like it’s a let of pressure on the shoulders of a kid so young. Let’s hope he reach his potential.

----------


## Mira

Yes, the good part is that there are a lot of young players in the squad. The 2 England players for instance. So I do think that he is at the right place at the moment. But With only one striker in the team and that being Haaland I am wondering if he will play.

----------


## Suzi

Wow, poor kid! I hope he has people around him to help guide him properly through this pressure... 

Sports? Me?  :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Stella180

Suzi, what are doing here? Are you lost?

----------


## Suzi

I thought there would be vegan pies, chips and vodka..... It's ok, I've noticed this isn't the place for me.... *wanders out*

----------


## Stella180

Haha, you are more than welcome Boss Lady. No vodka I’m afraid but the pies at half time are excellent.

----------


## Suzi

Nice, I like a good pie.... Does that mean I have to know anything about any sport? I grew up at school watching the rugby if that helps? But only internationals  :O:

----------


## Stella180

We could teach you  :O: 

Spurs are now 2-0 up with 15 mins to go. COYS!!!

----------


## Suzi

Oh dear god, I grew up in a house where my Dad and little bro were huge football fans.... I learnt to switch off very quickly!

----------


## Stella180

It doesn’t matter what the sport is I can get caught up in the tension and drama of the competition. I will watch literally anything including, climbing, bowls, curling, and tractor pulling. If it’s competitive, I’ll watch it.

----------


## Suzi

Wow.... That's impressive....

----------


## Stella180

I’m not a huge fan of horse racing but I’ll watch the National and not big on golf but I do watch it occasionally.

----------


## Mira

I just heard the news that Maradonna past away today.

----------


## Stella180

I know! 60 yrs old. The guy was a genius on the ball and definitely Argentina’s greatest ever player. It’s a shame he will be remembered by many for the negative stuff, like that handball in ‘86, and the cocaine addiction. He was a flawed man but an incredible footballer. I was only saying to Jaq earlier that recently we’ve last WC winner Nobby Stiles, goalkeeping legend Ray Clemence and now Diego Maradona. I just hope the big man upstairs in only putting a five a side team together.

----------


## Stella180

Well well well. Interesting weekend of football. Man Utd 2-0 down at half-time against Southampton and somehow managed to win 3-2. Tottenham held Chelsea to a draw and Arsenal lost 2-1 to Wolves in a game that saw Raul Jiminez taken to hospital with a fractured skull after a clash of heads with Sideshow Bob, I mean David Luis. With no fans in the stadium the sound as they collided echoed. It was so bad sky sports wouldn’t replay the incident. 

Other than that I didn’t really watch anything else. Missed all the rugby, F1, and darts.

----------


## Stella180

England have won the Autumn Nations Cup beating France in suggesting death. I’ve now turned over and watching Gaelic Football. I have absolutely no idea what it going on. Are there rules to this game? How does the scoring work? What’s with the pitch marking? Any help appreciated.

----------


## Stella180

Time for a bit of F1 and 22 yr old Brit, driving for Mercedes as a Lewis Hamilton replacement (COVID) is doing a great job out front in a car he’s not used to.

----------


## magie06

> England have won the Autumn Nations Cup beating France in suggesting death. I’ve now turned over and watching Gaelic Football. I have absolutely no idea what it going on. Are there rules to this game? How does the scoring work? What’s with the pitch marking? Any help appreciated.


If the ball goes over the bar that team gets one point, if it goes in the net they get 3 points. 15 a side, up to 3 substitutes. A yellow card for a foul, red card if you get 2 yellows, and a black card is 10 minutes out of the game. You are allowed to take 3 steps while carrying the ball and you may not pick the ball up off the pitch with your hands, your foot must rise the ball. I think that's most of it.

----------


## Stella180

Ahhh cool cheers Magie.

----------


## magie06

Now don't ask me about the game of hurling. That's very complicated and fast paced.

----------


## Stella180

Currently say watching the darts. Not many sports where to can see a 66 year old veteran on the sport still competing on the big stage of the World Championships. Paul Lim, the man who hit the first ever perfect 9 dart leg at a World Championship in 1990 is 2 sets to 1 down against Luke Humphries. Great to see the old man still throwing some good darts.

----------


## Stella180

O.M.G!!! Paul Lim has come from 2 sets to nil down to win 3-2!!!

To give you an idea what a huge deal this is Lim is the only player to have performed in a world Championship match in 5 decades!!! His opponent Luke wasn’t even born when he hit his epic 9 darter. 25 years he has taken part in the World Championships. That is just incredible. 66 yrs old and still winning games at the highest level is just amazing. I may have given a small (loud) cheer when the winning double was hit.

Next on is James Wade, a player who has been very open about his mental health who has bipolar and ADHD. Needless to say competing at the top end of the sport and the pressures involved with mental illness is quite impressive and I respect his honesty about his struggles.

----------


## Suzi

So glad you enjoyed it!!

----------


## Stella180

It’s been an absolutely crazy couple of days of football. Man Utd turn over Southampton (who went down to 9 men) 9-0 with 8 different scorers, Brighton beat Liverpool 1-0 after doing the same to Spurs just a few days earlier. Arsenal got 2 men sent off and lose to Wolves. Tottenham face Chelsea tonight and got everything crossed that we put on a good show tonight as I’ve been getting a bit of stick off a Chelsea fan recently so it would be good to silence him if we win tonight.

Saturday sees the introduction of concussion substitutes, a bit change to the game and a sensible one for player safety but how is the new rule going to work? In recent years we’ve seen the introduction of goal line technology, VAR, and the controversial new handball rule (which is even more confusing that the previous rule), covid has kept the fans away and cup comps have allowed extra subs and done away with Extra time and now another change added to the mix. I expect teething problems. 

Oh and this weekend marks the start of the Six Nations. England the reigning champions will be taking on Scotland for the Calcutta Cup with Warriors Ollie Lawrence making the starting lineup. Kinda excited with plenty of sport going on at the moment.

----------


## Suzi

Thanks for the rundown! You might have to be our sorts correspondent  :O:

----------


## Stella180

I would if I thought for one minute you actually had any interest in sport at all lmao

----------


## Mira

Wait, is Suzi not into sports?  :(rofl):

----------


## Stella180

I know, it’s shocking Mira. Who knew? Lol

----------


## Suzi

Hey I watch the rugby.... And figure skating and other stuff...

----------


## Stella180

Dancing on ice doesn’t count lol

----------


## Suzi

I don't watch that!  :):

----------


## Mira

I dont watch any sports at the moment. But I hope it still brings you some joy Stella. And that AA's team is winning. And N'forrest are making Knowles proud. And Manu doing well for Jaq

----------


## Stella180

I missed the Spurs match tonight. From what a friend told me its a good job I did cos again they were dreadful.

----------


## Suzi

Mira, that's so cool that you know everyone's teams!

----------


## Stella180

And Miras team is Borussia Dortmand. We keep tabs on our teams

----------



----------


## Suzi

That's so cool... I might have to make you both sports reporters!

----------


## Mira

I just noticed  :):  Thanks. And to give my title honor I can share this. Ajax Amsterdam bought Striker Haller. And what did they do? No what did they forget? To add him to the European list for games. So he wont be playing in Europa this edition haha. What can Ajax do to move the focus away from this?

The goalie for Ajax is being suspended for 12 months for taking meds that are being used to mask the use of doping. His reply was that it was his wifes and he took them by accident since it looked like the paracetamol box. But this is something that all the players say.

It made me wonder if Ajax could make this a lawsuit. Since he was transferlisted for 40mil euro's. That wont happen now.

----------


## Stella180

Wow, that is a real mess. Has the transfer window closed or are Ajax still able to to move players from within the leagues? I bet the 2nd and 3rd keepers are excited to have the chance to prove themselves.

----------


## Stella180

Italy vs France is thee opening game of the Six Nations. Anyway care to guess how many points France will win by? Lol

----------


## Suzi

Pfft, Italy for the win!

----------


## Stella180

Hahaha, you’re a dreamer Suzi. Final score Italy 10-50 France. To be fair the try Italy did score was a great bit of play but France completely dominated as expected. 

England just kicked off against France and I’m looking forward to this one.

----------


## Suzi

Pfft France.....

----------


## Stella180

England 6-8 Scotland at half time. England haven’t look good at all.

----------


## Stella180

Second half England didn’t do much more and Scotland lift the Culcutta Cup 6-11. Last time the Scots won at Twickenham was 1983. Great result for them today.

----------


## Suzi

Pfft, they needed someone kicking them up the arse!  :):

----------


## Flo

> Hahaha, you’re a dreamer Suzi. Final score Italy 10-50 France. To be fair the try Italy did score was a great bit of play but France completely dominated as expected. 
> 
> England just kicked off against France and I’m looking forward to this one.


10-50...unbelievable! did Italy walk off the pitch and go and get a Cream Tea or something?? Poor sods!

----------


## Stella180

Italy are the whipping boys of the tournament. I personally wish it would go back to the Five nations cos Italy aren’t even in the race.

----------


## Stella180

Ireland down to 14 men but still lead Wales 6-13 at half time. 


In other news tonight we have the Super Bowl. Some people thought that Tom Brady’s career would be winding down leaving the New England Patriots after 20 very successful years but some some forgot to tell him. He joined the Tampa Bay Buccaneers at the start of this season and helped take them to the playoffs and winning the NFC championship making them the first team to play in a Super Bowl on home ground. Their opponents in Super Bowl LV, are last years defending champions, Kansas City Chiefs. 

The Weekend will be performing the coveted halftime show to a reduced capacity stadium due to Covid 19 restriction but I would expect a record breaking tv audience. 

This year is also a first with referee Sarah Thomas taking charge of the game, the first time a female referee has been assigned the job in the biggest game of the year.

----------


## Suzi

YAY Wales won!  :):  (Yes, I was watching some of it! )

----------


## Stella180

Under dogs strike again. Scotland yesterday and Wales today. Gonna be an interesting tournament and France are in the drivers seat right now after their bonus point win. Ok it was against Italy but they still top the table.

----------


## Suzi

Pfft, France.....

----------


## Stella180

:(rofl):

----------


## Stella180

Super Bowl LV

1st Quarter Chiefs 3-7 Buccaneers 

Go Buccs!

----------


## Stella180

Half-time and Tampa Bay Buccaneers up 21 to 6. Chiefs defence is not in a good place.

----------


## Stella180

Tampa Bay Buccaneers win 9-31. First time ever I picked a winner in the Super Bowl lol

----------


## Flo

Female referee makes a nice change...good for her!

----------


## Suzi

So, did you enjoy it?

----------


## Stella180

Yeah I did, the halftime show wasn’t brilliant was reading some comments on Facebook and one guy described it as “it was first Weeknd that made me look forward to Monday” it was obviously difficult due to Covid but I wasn’t impressed.

----------


## Suzi

Ooo, that doesn't sound good at all!

----------


## Stella180

Another comment said He looked like Michael Jackson, if Michael Jackson couldnt sing or dance. Decide for yourself...

----------


## OldMike

Re. The halftime video it didn't float my boat it was more a lead balloon.

----------


## Suzi

Erm... Why are they dressed in angel costumes? I just don't get it and am not that keen either lol.... I just got bored!

----------


## Stella180

Naomi Osaka wins the Australian Open beating Jennifer Brady 6-4, 6-3.

----------


## Suzi

Yay??

----------


## Stella180

Tonight I’m watching boxing. After a 2 yr delay Josh Kelly finally gets in the ring with David Avenesyan challenging for the European welterweight title. Should be a good one.

----------


## Stella180

Kelly started out well and looked good but Ava was just too good for him. Kelly’s corner throw in the towel in the 6th round.

----------


## Stella180

Novac Djokovic takes the men’s title down under in the Australian Open for the 9th time beating Medvedev 7-5, 6-2, 6-2 and takes his tally of grand slam victories to 18!

----------


## Stella180

England 3-0 N.Ireland at half time. It’s so windy the cameras are warbling all over the place making it hard to watch.

----------


## Stella180

Final score 6-0 with Ellen White taking the match ball with a hat trick. Gotta wait til April now for the next match against Canada.

----------


## Suzi

I'm so far out of the loop, what were you watching?

----------


## Stella180

Ladies football

----------


## Suzi

Ahhhh now it makes more sense lol

----------


## Stella180

Opportunities for anyone interested in being a part of the Power Squad by volunteering to assist during the Rugby League World Cup. They are looking for 2000 volunteers at various venues across the UK so if you are interested click the link for further details. 

https://www.rlwc2021.com/volunteers

----------


## Stella180

Wales 24-24 England in the six nations. Some seriously suspect refereeing decisions leading to two of the welsh tries but a very entertaining game regardless.

----------


## Stella180

So many needless penalties conceded and a try right at the end secured a Wales win 40-24. MotM goes to the french referee.

----------


## Suzi

That ref'a decision at the beginning was totally out of order!

----------


## Stella180

You watched the game?

----------


## Suzi

I did indeed...

----------


## Stella180

Hey ho, the witch is dead...well not quite but Jose Mourinho was been sacked as Spurs manager. Can’t say I will miss him, was never happy with his appointment it the first place but I have to question the timing with Spurs facing Man City in the Carabao cup final at the weekend. I’m also disappointed that Spurs have signed up to the controversial European Super League along with Man City, Liverpool, Man Utd, Chelsea and Arsenal. I won’t get political here but I’d rather we weren’t involved cos it’s only going to get messy.

----------


## Suzi

I have heard about it, but I don't understand what it's all about...

----------


## Stella180

Not quite sure why BoJo the clown is so determined to get involved but... basically it is a bunch of Team owners trying to get greedy. As forming members they are guaranteed to play each season and earn big money considerably more that the champions league offers while excluding other teams.

----------


## Suzi

I don't see how it's a bad thing? Surely it's just another league? What am I missing?

----------


## Stella180

The fact that the founding teams of which there is thought to be 15 (only 12 signed up so far) get automatic entry with only 5 spots for qualifying teams which is totally unfair on the other teams in all the other leagues in Europe. Also it could lead to the teams involved being barred from other well established competitions and players in those teams being barred from playing for their country. Managers and players of the teams involved are upset about it but have no choice in the matter cos it’s the club owners who are making the decision to line their pockets.

----------


## Suzi

How could it stop them from playing for their country? I thought that it didn't matter which team you played for, you could still play for your home country?

----------


## Stella180

If it is deemed that playing in the super league invalidates your eligibility to play nationally England is royally screwed with most of our players coming from the top 6 teams.

----------


## Suzi

Ahh, OK..

----------


## Stella180

Chelsea and Man City have announced that they are withdrawing from the ESL. Let's hope the rest of the PL teams involved do the same.

----------


## Suzi

There hasn't been much support for the league at all... Surely it's not going to be viable?

However I notice Boris can call together an emergency crisis meeting to sort this, but not fair pay for nurses or corona issues, or the rise of foodbanks or students being charged £9000 a term for online only lectures....... Whilst still being charged full accommodation costs or the removal of legal aid or so many other things, but football? Yes he wants to "show this the red card".....  *stands off soapbox*

----------


## Stella180

I totally agree with you Suzi, the bloke is just jumping on the bandwagon but not to worry cos all six English clubs have now withdrawn from the ESL so danger averted thankfully. 48 hrs from all involved to all walking away.

----------


## Suzi

P*ss up in a brewery seems an apt thought right now...

----------


## Stella180

I described it last night as the ESL Okie Cokie. In out in out shake it all about.

----------

Suzi (21-04-21)

----------


## Stella180

Who in their right mind would be a Tottenham supporter. A goal down against Southampton at half-time. Bale gets one back, we have one disallowed for offside and get a favourable penalty decision thanks to VAR which Son scores in the 90th minute! What a rollercoaster ride, and Sunday we have a cup final with Man City so I may have a cheeky bet and a couple of beers.

----------


## Suzi

As long as you're enjoying it!  :):

----------


## Stella180

Switched across to the darts now. I've put a few bets on. I only bet for fun but with my finances the way they are I wish I was a bit braver cos I'm be quids in. Spurs were 5/1 and half time. I've placed 5 5 bets on the darts at 20p each and i've doubled my money on the first couple of games. With Aspinall beating Cross and van den Burgh scraping a win over Anderson. I've been playing with the same £25 I put in my account back in 2013 so I've definately got value for money on that investment when you think of the fun I've had over the years.

----------

Suzi (21-04-21)

----------


## Stella180

1 hr countdown to the Carabao cup final. Excited!

----------


## Stella180

Manchester City 0-0 Tottenham Hotspur. That it a result for Spurs this far cos City have been the dominant side

----------


## Stella180

Gutted! City win 1-0 and were the better side even if the goal was scored by a player who was lucky to even be on the pitch. Fourth league cup victory in a row for City which is an impressive record. I’m just glad that my team were a part of final even if we didn’t play to our ability. Outclassed on the day. Well done City (that leaves a bitter taste)

----------


## Suzi

Sorry Spurs didn't win for you love....

----------


## Stella180

Well well well, Man Utd fans invaded the pitch this afternoon in protest of the ownership and the ESL causing the Man Utd vs Liverpool game to be postponed today. Kick off was as scheduled for 4pm but recently been confirmed the game will be rescheduled. I certainly do not condone any illegal and violent behaviour but it appears the majority were peacefully protesting against the actions of the ownership of the club regarding recent events with the ESL. This is huge and I stand with the peaceful Utd fans and other fans of the top 6 teams including my own club Tottenham. Things need to change around football and those controlling the purse strings need to remember that it’s the fans filling their wallets.

----------

Suzi (02-05-21)

----------


## Stella180

A Bale hat trick and a goal from Son, give Spurs a convincing win against Sheffield United. Not exactly a surprising 3 points for Spurs but an easy win for my team after the Man Utd v Liverpool postponement.

----------


## Stella180

Shocking scenes during the European Championship Group B match between Denmark and Finland as Danish superstar Christian Eriksen collapses just before half time. CPR is administered and his wife at pitch side as the game is called off. 29yrs old and in peak fitness playing in a major tournament. Watching it happen live was terrifying. I truly hope he pulls through but its really not looking good at this point.

----------


## Suzi

Hope he does pull though and all is OK..

----------


## Stella180

News has since come through that he has been transferred to hospital and is conscious, stable and awaiting further testing. It was horrendous to see it happen before your eyes. So glad they managed to revive him cos it wasn’t looking good for a while there. 

Just got news that t he match will continue at 7.30pm

----------

Suzi (12-06-21)

----------


## Suzi

I've just seen the news too. Glad it's got a happy ending.

----------


## Stella180

I wouldn’t class it as a happy ending as such but grateful he is still with us. What that means for his future I don’t know yet but for a young man to go through what he has and survive is definitely a positive. I’m still shocked the match is going ahead tonight. I don’t know what I think about that. Not sure I could watch a teammate fight for his life and still play on.

----------


## Stella180

England 1-0 Croatia. Great start to the tournament for the boys. One happy girl here.

----------


## Suzi

Great!

----------


## Stella180

With 6 mins to go Hungary and Portugal was looking like a 0-0 draw. At the final whistle Portugal won 0-3, Rolando scoring 2 of them making him the first player to take part and score in 5 European Championships and the leading European goal scorer.

----------


## Stella180

Turkey 0-2 Wales. After earning a draw against Switzerland last weekend Wales are now on 4 point and it a good position to go through to the knockout stages. Great to see them doing well on the big stage. Really chuffed for them.

----------

Suzi (16-06-21)

----------


## Stella180

So tonight the oldest rivalry in football, England vs Scotland. I can still remember where I was when the two teams clashed in Euro 96 when Gazza scored his wonder goal. There are players in the squads for today’s match who weren’t even born then and just in case anyone here doesn’t know what I’m talking about hear are the highlights of that game. I’d love to see a similar result again tonight just without giving away a penalty.

----------


## Stella180

England 0-0 Scotland. A great point for the Scots but I was hoping for more from England. A possible England penalty but wasn’t given when Sterling had his toe stood on in the box but not much to shout about. The Scottish have more to celebrate after that match as they now have their first point in the board in the tournament so all to play for in the final group game.

----------


## Allalone

Very poor England performance.

----------


## Stella180

Errrmmm, yeah not the best but credit to Scotland. 2 games, 1 point and 0 goals. We both need to find our scoring boots in the final group game is we are going to got to the knockout stages.

----------


## Allalone

Scotland did play well. We had no oomph compared to them. Youre right we need goals but on that performance I cant see where they will come from. Southgate has a lot to think about and big decisions to make before the next game.

----------


## Suzi

That trip for Sterling should have been a penalty. 
We didn't think it was their worst performance and they actually passed and no one hogged the ball as per times gone by of the England squad were there were too many egos....

----------


## Allalone

Maybe my flat mood that didnt see any positives.

----------


## Stella180

Scotland need to win against Croatia in the last group game and England need a point against the Czech Republic. I’d much prefer to see another 3 points.

----------


## Stella180

Wales take on the Italian side today in an attempt to top the group. I think Italy are expected to win this evening but I don’t expect the Welsh i lie down. Looking forward to the game. 

dewch ymlaen Cymru

----------


## Stella180

Italy 1-0 Wales at half time and Ethan Ampadu has been shown a red card in the second half so it’s not looking good for Bale and his men.

----------


## Stella180

Ouch! Wales are out after a 4-0 defeat at the hands of Denmark.

----------


## Suzi

Poor Wales! 
Italy currently winning 1-0 to Austria...

----------


## Stella180

Make that 2-1. No goals in 90 mins and then 2 in the first half of extra time for Italy and with 6 minutes to go Austria find the back of the net from a corner.

----------


## Suzi

I thought it was actually a pretty good game...

----------


## Stella180

Wow, are we turning you into a football fan? Lol

----------


## Suzi

Nope. I've always watched the Euros and World Cup ones... It was just always easier not to have a team when I was teaching lol

----------


## Stella180

Ahhhh, yeah of course, but you’re not teaching anymore so who’s your team? If you’re undecided I’m sure a few members could help you come to a decision.

----------


## Stella180

Oh and Netherlands down to 10 men go out 2-0 to Czech Republic. Usually I love watching the Dutch play but not today.

----------


## Stella180

After the disappointing Dutch scoreline I’m happy to say Belgium (who I’ve backed to win the tournament) a goal to the good against Portugal after a cracking strike from Thorgen Hazard.

----------


## Stella180

Just got news that Johanna Konya is out of Wimbledon due to close contact with someone Covid positive and needing to self isolate  :(:

----------


## Suzi

OK this is going to get confusing! Do you want to start a thread on Wimbledon separately?

----------


## Stella180

I thought this was a general sports thread?

----------


## Suzi

It is  :O:  If you're happy with all sports on one thread go for it  :O:  You are the resident Sports Reporter after all  :O:

----------


## Stella180

hahaha. I just didn't want to take over with the sports stuff. I could have a million threads for different sports and events lol

----------


## Suzi

Preferably not that many lol

----------


## Stella180

What a game! Croatia vs Spain. A Spanish own goal left them chasing the game but levelled up before half-time. Spain put in another 2 in the net and with 5 mins of the 90 left to play it looked like it was game over. Croatia hadn’t read that script and a couple of late goals level the game at 3-3 taking us into extra time. This has been a fantastic game of football with so much excitement. I was hoping for a trip to the shop before the next game but it looks like I’m staying glued to the screen.

----------


## Stella180

30 extra time minutes were as entertaining as the 90. Spain scored two excellent goals in the first half on extra time taking the game out of reach winning 5-3.

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a great game!

----------


## Stella180

What a game! Croatia vs Spain. A Spanish own goal left them chasing the game but levelled up before half-time. Spain put in another 2 in the net and with 5 mins of the 90 left to play it looked like it was game over. Croatia hadn’t read that script and a couple of late goals level the game at 3-3 taking us into extra time. This has been a fantastic game of football with so much excitement. I was hoping for a trip to the shop before the next game but it looks like I’m staying glued to the screen. 


And France vs Switzerland tells the same story. Swiss 1-0 up, go down 3-1 and score twice in the last 10 minutes for 3-3 and extra time! I’m shocked! Such an incredible day of football. It is absolutely unreal. 14 goals in to matches so far and 30 extra minutes to come.

----------

Suzi (29-06-21)

----------


## Suzi

What's your prediction for the England Germany match this afternoon?

----------


## Stella180

After the drama of yesterday matches I will settle for a 1-0 win for England in a boring game lol

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Stella180

England 0-0 Germany at half time. I’d say England have had more of the chances but not taken them.

----------


## Suzi

Marc and I are really enjoying the game! Currently 1-0 to us at 84:30




ETA: 2 - 0 to us!!!! 85:30

----------


## Stella180

OMG! Its taken 55 yrs but finally weve beaten Germany in a tournament again. This time it wasnt 4-2 and no dispute whether the ball crossed the line. So so happy, you have no idea how huge this is for me and for a Tottenham man to be on the score sheet, I am over the moon. I am losing my voice after shouting and cheering so loud. Now we get to see who we will play in the next round, Sweden or Ukraine. I dont care which side we get personally, we can only beat what is in front on us. This victory feels so good. 

Is it too soon??? Nahhhhh

----------


## Suzi

It was a great game! They played well as a team and all the time they've been spending together has really shown! 

(Although I can't help but think having all these people together is a good idea with covid etc)

----------


## Stella180

Wembley can hold 100k, there were less than half that there today. Those getting tickets are not only playing through the nose but have to be double jabbed and tested before and after the event I believe so being monitored closely.

----------

Suzi (30-06-21)

----------


## Knowle

I am not hugely into international football but was very pleased to see England progress today especially as it was very well deserved.

This has been an enjoyable tournament so far and I look forward to some more good games at the weekend. England winning the tournament would give the country a much needed lift.

On a personal basis I am just hoping that I can go back to watching Forest this year.

----------


## Suzi

Who won the second game last night? I went to bed instead!

----------


## Stella180

So did I lol. It was 1-1 at full time and Ukraine scored in extra time to go through. It was one of those games that looked like neither team wanted to face England at the weekend.

----------


## Stella180

Well what can I say about Switzerland vs Spain. It was exciting for all the wrong reasons. Spain were a goal up after 8 mins and cruising. So many missed opportunities and a silly mistake at the back and the Swiss take there chance to level up. 77th min a sending off means Switzerland are down to 10 men. Now holding on for 13 mins was one thing but that only takes them to extra time. Another 30 mins while a man down it didn’t look promising but thanks to say excellent saves and terrible finishing from Spain and a lot of desperate defending they managed to help out for penalties. More pens were missed than scored and Spain go through winning the shoot out 3-1. 

Now it’s time for the big guns. Belgium vs Italy. I expect this one to be a cracker.

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a good match!

----------


## Stella180

Belgium vs Italy did not disappoint. End to end action and two excellent goals from Italy. Belgium got a penalty but Italy held them off and will face Spain in the semi final.

----------


## Suzi

That could be a good match...

----------


## Stella180

Czech Rep vs Denmark about to begin. 3hrs until England get under way.

----------


## Suzi

This game is brilliant! We're really enjoying it!  :):  Currently 4-0 to England!  :):

----------


## Paula

Katie and Dom were here, so I had to watch it. Maybe I should watch more often if thats the result

----------


## Stella180

It the words of Alexa, OMG! Maybe football really is coming home this time. 

I had a few of the Aspie crew round for the game so there was pizza and beers and lots of cheering and singing and a few laughs. What a fantastic result. I’d have been happy with a 1-0 but 4! I’m it a loss for words. The lads were brilliant and gutted Kane didn’t get his hat trick but so happy for Hendo with his first England goal. I’m over the moon and I’m sure my neighbours hate it when England are playing can it gets a bit lively in this house lol. 

Bring on Denmark. Back on home turf on Wednesday in front of a 60k Wembley crowd. I looked on the ticket portal a few days ago and cheapest available for the semi’s were €195! Tickets for the final - €945  :Surprised:

----------


## Suzi

I hope you weren't going on as late as our new neighbours.... With a mixture of "take me home country roads, to the place I belong" (yup, just those lines) with "it's coming home, it's coming home" (again just those lyrics) with their friends loudly shouting "let me in, fuc*ing hell let me in" whilst trying to climb over the fence all up until somewhere around 2ish this morning...........

----------


## Stella180

Errr no. I was in bed by midnight. Jord doesn’t normally drink but he had a few and it was hilarious.

----------


## Suzi

Glad you had a good time!  :):

----------


## Stella180

Sounds like everyone is coming round Wednesday night for the semis so another crazy couple of hours.

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like fun!

----------


## Stella180

Italy 1-1 Spain. It’s been a great game to watch and really could go either way. Couldn’t separate the sides over 90 mins and extra time is coming towards an end. It’s looking like penalties which will be a cruel way for the losing team to miss out on the final.

----------


## Stella180

Both sides miss the first penalty and score the next 2. Morata sees his penalty saved and Jorginho sends the keeper the wrong way the win the shootout for Italy 4-2. 

I got a free £10 bet on the game and won £7 on that result. Happy days.

----------


## Suzi

So it'll be Italy vs England or Denmark then? 

What's your prediction for tonight?

----------


## Stella180

You’re asking me to predict a semi final with England involved? History says we’ll lose on penalties but I have faith that our boys will come good and we’ll go through to the final. If/when we win tonight Jordan has said he will perform the famous John Barnes rap from world in motion and that is something we all need to see

----------


## Flo

Personally, I think we can actually do this!

----------


## Suzi

What a game!!!!

----------


## Stella180

O.M.G! I’m feeling rough this morning. Celebrations went on til 3.20am and my throat is so sore after all the shouting and screaming and singing that went on. What a night of football. Can’t wait for the final on Sunday.

*IT’S COMING HOME!!!*

----------


## Suzi

Wow that's a lot of celebrating!

----------


## Stella180

Oh yes! I woke up at 8.20 originally. Jord left about 10.30 and Lee went back to bed and didn’t get up until about 5.30pm.

----------


## Suzi

Your poor neighbours lol

----------


## Stella180

I’m going to be a good girl on Sunday and I’m setting boundaries. Everyone out by 11pm. I’ll provide the hotdogs at half-time but it’s BYOB.

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl): 
Did you ever get the money back for the first takeaway?

----------


## Stella180

Nope, not yet. One of the lads paid up straight away but 2 others I’m still waiting for payment. One of them has gotten pissed twice during the games but hasn’t bought a single beer.

----------


## Suzi

Then you might have to say something love...

----------


## Stella180

Luck Shaw put England ahead after just 2 mins and were looking good til half time and then it all went Pete Tong. Bonucci equalised on 67 mins and England have looked ropey. Now we have extra time and my nerves are shot.

----------


## Stella180

Penalties!!! OMG! I can’t watch

----------


## Strugglingmum

Well I never thought I would have anything to say on this thread but I watched a football match tonight
.... first in years that didnt involve my son playing. I actually enjoyed it.

----------

Suzi (12-07-21)

----------


## Stella180

Ok. I’m absolutely gutted and was watching the shootout from behind a blanket. I could go with “well it’s further than we ever get before” but that means nothing. I will however say that Italy may have their name on the cup but in 2 hrs of football they failed to beat us! The match has to be decided somehow and it’s cruel that someone has to miss out after such a battle but I’m proud of the effort our boys put in and respect to each and every one of them. World Cup next year. Bring it on!

----------

Suzi (12-07-21)

----------


## Suzi

I think our boys played cleaner and fairer and were an absolute credit to us. The fans throwing bottles then storming Wembley and having to be physically removed or the ones in Leicester square - an absolute disgrace. 

I was gutted we didn't get to bring it home. I've actually really enjoyed watching the tournament. 

I think it's beyond contempt that the 3 boys who missed the penalties have had death threats, threats of other violence etc.. At the end of the day it's a game.

----------

Stella180 (12-07-21)

----------


## Stella180

I’ve seen some disgusting comments about them, mostly racist abuse

----------


## Suzi

Exactly, it's disgusting.

----------


## Stella180

Today I’ve been feeling quite upset. I’m upset that instead of talking about how our boys gave their all on the pitch last night we are talking about the the racist yobs who think it’s perfectly ok to racially abuse and make death threats to our players. I want to see changes. I wanna see the racists removed from the stands, I want laws tightened over online bullying. This is a hate crime and these offenders need the book throwing at them. For too long people have been hiding behind a screen and attacking people online. I don’t care how much you’ve had to drink. I don’t care how much money you bet on the outcome of the match. Those things we’re your own choices and abusing others cos you didn’t get your own way is never right. England have had a great tournament and we should be talking about the young talent we have and how well they have conducted themselves throughout the competition. We should be feeling good about our prospects in next years World Cup but no. Instead the yobs have yet again ruined it for the rest of us. They are an embarrassment to themselves, to the sport, and to the country. Enough is enough. Hunt these hate spreading assholes down and prosecute every single one of them. I am ashamed as a football fan and we need stamp out the hate, abuse and bullying.

----------


## Suzi

I can't agree strongly enough with you. 

The boys did so well.

----------


## Stella180

Well well well. PL opening weekend is now over and a couple of surprises and a ton of goals, 34 in 10 games. I won’t bore you with all the details but let’s just say it started with a shock defeat for Arsenal at Brentford and ended with the current league champions losing to Spurs. From my point of view that’s the thing of dream lol.

----------


## Suzi

Spurs won? Blimey!

----------


## Stella180

It’s been a while since I’ve added anything here so….

Today we have Manchester United taking on Liverpool at Old Trafford. Traditionally a huge game with pretty of rivalry. My money is on a Liverpool win but I with Utd at home I’m sure they will have a different outcome in mind.

----------


## Stella180

I never saw that coming! Man Utd 0 - 5 Liverpool. I expected a closely fought battle but that was one of the most one sided games I’ve ever seen. I don’t think it was because Liverpool were brilliant but  because Utd were shockingly poor. A very disappointing performance.

----------

Suzi (24-10-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

I still have no words for that shower

----------


## Suzi

Lol... That one hurt love?

----------


## Stella180

Jaq if I were a United fan I’d be absolutely fuming after that performance. They didn’t even put up a fight. During one 10 min spell Liverpool had 88% of the possession! I’m used to disappointed being a Spurs fan but I expected more from Utd.

----------

